# 2005 Pathfinder: Fan works but no heat



## MilesTeg (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,
My fan is blowing fine but no heat is coming out. I can hear what sounds like movement behind the dash when I turn the temperature dial from cool to hot.

The car is not over heating so I doubt it is a thermostat.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Feel the small coolant hoses that feed the heater box to insure that the coolant is hot. If that's OK, then the air mix door in the heater box is not working.


----------



## MilesTeg (Oct 20, 2011)

*re*

OK the hoses seem quite warm, at least the top one. I noticed there was "T" valve type thing spliced in the the hose. Is that just a drain or flush valve or something?

If it is in fact the air door..is that controlled by a vacuum line or motor? If it is a motor is there a fuse for it?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure what the "T" item is. The air door is part of the heater box that's under the dash. You'll have to trace the temperature control on the dash to where it leads on the heater box.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the left hand side of the engine compartment is an electrically controlled, heater cock, which is essentially a valve which either permits or shuts down the flow of coolant through it. On the right side is a coolant splitoff for the front and rear heater cores, if you have a rear heater/AC system. 

If you have automatic temperature control and the driver side only is not blowing hot air, refer to TSB# NTB07-001 which refers to a replacement of the driver's air mix motor and installation of a seal between the motor and front heater assy.

It would help to know if you have an ATC system or manual system. The air mix door actuator is on top of the heater/cooling unit and would require removal of the dash to access. The actuator, or "motor," is electrically controlled.

ALLDATA lists a self-diagnostic feature, listed below:

DESCRIPTION 
The self-diagnostic system diagnosis sensors, door motors, blower motor, etc. Refer to applicable sections (items) for details. Shifting from usual control to the self-diagnostic system is accomplished by turning the ignition switch ON and pressing the down blower arrow switch while turning the passenger temperature dial in either direction (hold momentarily). Within 3 seconds of doing this, press the AUTO switch. The blower bars will flash and the ambient temperature display will indicate 0 °during the self-diagnosis. Fault codes (if any are present) will be displayed in the ambient temperature display area. Refer to "SELF-DIAGNOSIS CODE CHART". 

If you get a code, we can help tell you what it is.


----------



## MilesTeg (Oct 20, 2011)

*re*

I believe I just have the manual system. They only temperature control I have is a dial that turns from Blue to red.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to check for operation, power and ground to the air mix actuator. You'll likely have to remove the glove box to get access to it. It's not exactly in the best place!


----------



## MilesTeg (Oct 20, 2011)

OK this has been fixed.

The issue per the dealer was an "air pocket" in the heater core. A flush was all was needed to fix the problem.

Other points of note:

There was a "bleeder" valve inline in the coolant feed to the heater. This was slightly leaking and letting air into the system. The tech said it was wise to just take this inline valve out as they tend to cause more problems than they are worth.

Also they noted I had transmission fluid in my coolant. This is apparently a known issue. Thankfully my transmission was OK. They did replace my radiator for free as that is where the transmission coolant line that fails is located. This was an extended warranty part.

Thanks for all the info. I just wanted to update in case anyone else ever has a similar issue.

I probably could have done the heater flush myself but decided to just let them handle it.


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi folks , i have an issue with my 2005 pathfinder , no hot air at all from heaters from or rear ... when i turn the heating on i can hear like a clicking noise b4 the blower starts but nothing have drained and checked the thermostat , but now have rear theres a certain way to bleed the system ? Any help would be appreciated ... winter is coming lol


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

cp84lp08 said:


> Hi folks , i have an issue with my 2005 pathfinder , no hot air at all from heaters from or rear ... when i turn the heating on i can hear like a clicking noise b4 the blower starts but nothing have drained and checked the thermostat , but now have rear theres a certain way to bleed the system ? Any help would be appreciated ... winter is coming lol


Same advice @smj999smj gave to the OP. The usual culprit is the electric valve on the heater lines. It's meant to shut off flow to the heater core on the "Max A/C" setting, but if it fails in the closed position then you'll get no heat. If that isn't it and you don't have trapped air like the OP, then refer to posts #5 and #7 above.


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy to help. Let us know what you find.


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, happy to help. Let us know what you find.


I will do , pretty sure its more than 1 problem thermostat wasnt too good system was full of radweld , so new thermostat ordered along with a new radiator. So will keep you updated


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, happy to help. Let us know what you find.


So today i changed thermostat , radiator and water pump , filled her up with coolant got it up to temp with car sitting on an incline got what i thought was all the air out went to top up the radiator and it took another 5 litre of coolant , went a drive it over heats , go bk check radiator and topped up again an took another 5 litre , there is no obvious sign of water leaking from anywhere , so i opened the bleed valve on the hose going into the heater matrix the air was coming out for a while , i topped up the coolant again and same thing 🤦🏽🤦🏽 any ideas ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If there are no external leaks and no water-sludge in the crankcase, then it has to be going out the tailpipe. Get yourself a blowby tester kit and see if you have a blown head gasket.









Combustion Leak Tester Kit, Blown Head Gasket Detector, Petrol/Diesel Fluid | eBay


After the test has been completed, carefully remove the device. The used test fluid should be disposed of, even if the test result was negative. Combustion Leak Tester Kit. Start the engine (preferably already warm), bring it to a higher speed to obtain a higher combustion pressure.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please do not highjack an OP's thread. We try to encourage members to start new threads even if the symptoms may be similar to the OP's; you'll get better results. Your highjacked posting may get lost with the infusing of other postings on the OP's thread.


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Please do not highjack an OP's thread. We try to encourage members to start new threads even if the symptoms may be similar to the OP's; you'll get better results. Your highjacked posting may get lost with the infusing of other postings on the OP's thread.


Hijacked ? Know something i wont be pisting on here again with idiots like u


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cp84lp08 said:


> Hijacked ? Know something i wont be pisting on here again with idiots like u


I'm sorry to hear that. These rules are laid down by the owners of this and other forums.


----------



## cp84lp08 (Nov 28, 2021)

rogoman said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. These rules are laid down by the owners of this and other forums.


Yeh well i didnt realise this not an issue on any other forums ive joined . But anyway as i said i wont be bothering with this site anymore . Pretty petty if u ask me but hey ho .


----------

